# proper way to engage clutch



## zsteinmetz (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys I have a 1988 200+ Brush bandit chipperwith a 4 cylinder gas engine. Does anyone know the proper way to engage the clutch? Some say to pull the handle five to ten times to get the momentum of the disc moving and then engage while others say to engage it slow like a car clutch. Im on my second clutch in a hundred hours and its getting old. I believe it was a pilot bearing issue but just wanted to know the proper way.


----------



## markct (Jul 25, 2009)

i always used the engage just like a car method, my boss does the same thing and we are both profesional heavy equip mechanics, he has alot more years exp than me but none the less it always seemed to me like the bump bump method puts alot of shock and strain on everything, ya never see anyone start a truck out like that so whats the difference what the clutch is in, same type of disk clutch. also dont try and do it with the engine wide open throttle, do it at about 1/4 throttle and engage slow, less heat and pressure on the clutch that way


----------



## Treetom (Jul 25, 2009)

*from the bandit manual...*

...bump clutch handle into and out of engagement until disk and engine are running at about the same RPM, then fully engage. 

Never engage the clutch at speeds above 1000 RPM.

zsteinmetz, personally, i bump the clutch a couple times on my 200+, then fully engage. Ten bumps seems a bit many. my first clutch lasted hundreds of hours and was only changed because i was doing some end-of-season maintenance. (A burnt up clutch on the job could cost me more than putting a new clutch in when it was convenient.) That "new" clutch is still going strong at well over 300 hours. 

The manual also mentions that the clutch has to be adjusted properly. If it slips, it will burn up quickly. If it takes 10 bumps for the disk to catch up with the engine, your clutch may be slipping. Also suggest you carefully follow the manufacturers guidelines for greasing the clutch. Grease on clutch no good. Good luck.


----------



## huskystihl (Jul 25, 2009)

engage at idle and rev it up. Kind of like double clutching...


----------



## markct (Jul 25, 2009)

i think that a clutch needing adjustment may have been why your last clutch lasted so poorly, once they slip then its all downhill fast from there, i know on the 4 cyl cummins woodchipper we borrow at work occasionaly, there is a plate right on the clutch housing saying how many pounds of force it should take to snap the clutch handle in when adjusted properly


----------



## zsteinmetz (Jul 25, 2009)

i didnt get a manual with it so how would i go about adjusting the new clutch


----------



## brisawyer (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.foleyengines.com/FreeTechnicalInfo/DrDieselTechTips/MaintainingYourPowerTakeoff.aspx


----------



## zsteinmetz (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey great info guys. How many of you adjust your clutches on a regular basis.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2009)

Bump? In and out?


----------



## StihlRockin' (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a clutch adjustment? Holy woodchips stumpman, I gotta look into that. Been engaging clutches for eons and nobody told me. LOL! I always just got it running, warmed it a bit, checked to see if anthing is hung-up on the big wheel, then started to engage at idle real slow, but as quick as I can without stressing or hearing the belts scream.

*StihlRockin'*


----------

